# honey price moving up



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

I have noted that some of the small honey hawkers here (who likely reflect honey price movement the quickest since they carry little inventory) have adjusted their bottle price substantially upward.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Gotta depend on my honey sales for more of my annual income, this year. So I'm planning on a 10 cents per pound increase. I have to get more outlets too.


----------

